# Shampoo!



## 7036 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, this might seem like a silly thing to ask, but what kind of shampoo do you ladies with longer hair like to use when out in the TT?

I ask because my regular shampoo (Garnier Fructis for color treated hair) seems to lather a little too well and requires a LOT of water to rinse out.









I would also be interested to know if any of you are using something like a leave in conditioner to save on water use? I definitely need some sort of conditioner as my locks are quite tangly.

Of course, none of this would be an issue with full hookups, but when dry camping or camping with water but no sewer it is. We plan to do a goodly bit of both.

So, do you use a specific kind of shampoo? Do you dilute your regular shampoo? Am I the only one with this problem?!?









Incidentally, we do use the military shower method already.

I suppose I could just cut it all off, but...

Wendy, Erick, and furkids Lacey (9.5 yrs) and Chewie (7 months) - Shelties


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Wendy,
You are definately not the only one with this problem!! I tried so much stuff, I haven't had to buy any shampoo and conditioner all winter. The best remodey (sp) is to stay with your regular shampoo and conditioner, but use ALOT less! I also do the "navy shower", and do my washing in a different sequence than BTT ( before travel trailer) first step shampoo hair, rinse, 2 put conditioner in hair starting at the bottom of your hair, and then "flip" it up and use the ends of your hair to spread the conditioner into the scalp end of your hair, 3 soap up body, 4 rinse ALL. I really feel like my hair is better conditioned using this method too. The conditioner from the bottom up, NOT the "navy shower"!! 
hope this helps,
Ember


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

I think it is a very smart question. I use Pert Plus in the OB because it's a good shampoo plus conditioner all in one. It seems to rinse out pretty quickly.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I use the Nourish SPA shampoo and conditioner which is made for Trader Joe's. I love it for two reasons...first because it does not contain any Laurel/Laureth Sulfates which fade color treated hair...and second, because it's only about $2.99 per bottle!

It has a very low lather, so at home I am always having to use a bit more, but it is perfect for Outback showering









Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ember said:


> Hi Wendy,
> You are definately not the only one with this problem!! I tried so much stuff, I haven't had to buy any shampoo and conditioner all winter. The best remodey (sp) is to stay with your regular shampoo and conditioner, but use ALOT less! I also do the "navy shower", and do my washing in a different sequence than BTT ( before travel trailer) first step shampoo hair, rinse, 2 put conditioner in hair starting at the bottom of your hair, and then "flip" it up and use the ends of your hair to spread the conditioner into the scalp end of your hair, 3 soap up body, 4 rinse ALL. I really feel like my hair is better conditioned using this method too. The conditioner from the bottom up, NOT the "navy shower"!!
> hope this helps,
> Ember


Since i was femenized (or something) yesterday with the Scotch Egg Recipe question I would like to join in this conversation. My recommendation is to cut all of your hair off like my DW asked me to do last spring! problem solved







Now since she and everyone else likes it, its just an issue of having to keep it off.







get the razer out!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Hi Wendy,
> You are definately not the only one with this problem!! I tried so much stuff, I haven't had to buy any shampoo and conditioner all winter. The best remodey (sp) is to stay with your regular shampoo and conditioner, but use ALOT less! I also do the "navy shower", and do my washing in a different sequence than BTT ( before travel trailer) first step shampoo hair, rinse, 2 put conditioner in hair starting at the bottom of your hair, and then "flip" it up and use the ends of your hair to spread the conditioner into the scalp end of your hair, 3 soap up body, 4 rinse ALL. I really feel like my hair is better conditioned using this method too. The conditioner from the bottom up, NOT the "navy shower"!!
> hope this helps,
> Ember


Since i was femenized (or something) yesterday with the Scotch Egg Recipe question I would like to join in this conversation. My recommendation is to cut all of your hair off like my DW asked me to do last spring! problem solved







Now since she and everyone else likes it, its just an issue of having to keep it off.







get the razer out!
[/quote]

I have been giving a shorter NOT razor short hair style some thought.







Not just for Outbacking purposes, but long hair isn't really handy for landscaping either!! Like last fall...first day with the backpack leaf blower, spent some time getting my ponytail out of the intake!!!







Very glad the home owner wasn't home... not my most professional action!!
Sorry to disappoint, but no pics!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Can you say "Baseball Cap"?

Seriously. I have WILD hair - long, thick, & LOTS of it - that I used to wash every other day under normal conditions (ergo. the braids). But NOT when camping. I'd wash it the morning we we were leaving - - - then just rinse it when I took a camper-shower (showerhouse showers warranted a wash!). If braiding or otherwise tying it up wasn't enough after that - the baseball cap came out!!!

Of course, now the braiding is set for 6 weeks and it only gets washed once in a while !!! Saved me an hour every morning - even at home!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ember said:


> Hi Wendy,
> You are definately not the only one with this problem!! I tried so much stuff, I haven't had to buy any shampoo and conditioner all winter. The best remodey (sp) is to stay with your regular shampoo and conditioner, but use ALOT less! I also do the "navy shower", and do my washing in a different sequence than BTT ( before travel trailer) first step shampoo hair, rinse, 2 put conditioner in hair starting at the bottom of your hair, and then "flip" it up and use the ends of your hair to spread the conditioner into the scalp end of your hair, 3 soap up body, 4 rinse ALL. I really feel like my hair is better conditioned using this method too. The conditioner from the bottom up, NOT the "navy shower"!!
> hope this helps,
> Ember


Since i was femenized (or something) yesterday with the Scotch Egg Recipe question I would like to join in this conversation. My recommendation is to cut all of your hair off like my DW asked me to do last spring! problem solved







Now since she and everyone else likes it, its just an issue of having to keep it off.








get the razer out!
[/quote]

I have been giving a shorter NOT razor short hair style some thought.







Not just for Outbacking purposes, but long hair isn't really handy for landscaping either!! Like last fall...first day with the backpack leaf blower, spent some time getting my ponytail out of the intake!!!







Very glad the home owner wasn't home... not my most professional action!!
Sorry to disappoint, but no pics!!
[/quote]
LOL, im sorry. but im still laughing....







That must have SUCKED. oops, sorry again....








Are you sure there arnt any pictures. Neighbor kids, anyone, sombody must have had a camera THERE EVERYWHERE. Glad you got it out.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> LOL, im sorry. but im still laughing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly, the 'feminization of Sayonara" still has a ways to go.....









Guess we may need to 'refocus' our energies, ladies


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I just use whatever is the lowest cost and can get my hair clean. Mine is dry enough that I need regular heay conditioner, but do the wash hair, rinse, put on conditioner, wash body, and rinse all method, even at home. Gives the conditioner a little extra time to work.

I usually wash my hair about every other day even when dry camping, but it is very fine hair, so gets flat quickly. Since I am a swimmer, no clolr or perms in my hair, clorine and other treatments just don't mix. Had to cut it really short once because it was treated, and the clorinated pool gave me a severe case of the frizzies. It was so bad that I couldn't find a conditioner that really helped.

Since I like teaching swimming too much, giving up the clorinated pool just isn't going to happen.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Can you say "Baseball Cap"?
> 
> Seriously. I have WILD hair - long, thick, & LOTS of it - that I used to wash every other day under normal conditions (ergo. the braids). But NOT when camping. I'd wash it the morning we we were leaving - - - then just rinse it when I took a camper-shower (showerhouse showers warranted a wash!). If braiding or otherwise tying it up wasn't enough after that - the baseball cap came out!!!
> 
> Of course, now the braiding is set for 6 weeks and it only gets washed once in a while !!! Saved me an hour every morning - even at home!!!


I am with Woolfie here - I have thick, wavy, frizzy, wild hair... it gets washed the day we leave and braided for the trip. If I don't have time to braid it, it goes under a hat or under a bandanna... during a normal non-camping week my hair gets washed once a week and rinsed every other day with a leave in conditioner. The only time my hair gets washed camping is if there are showers or hookups at the campsite. If it really needs it I will use the water faceut at the campground... there is just not enough water pressure in the OB to get my hair rinsed.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> [I am with Woolfie here - I have thick, wavy, frizzy, wild hair... it gets washed the day we leave and braided for the trip. If I don't have time to braid it, it goes under a hat or under a bandanna... during a normal non-camping week my hair gets washed once a week and rinsed every other day with a leave in conditioner. The only time my hair gets washed camping is if there are showers or hookups at the campsite. If it really needs it I will use the water faceut at the campground... there is just not enough water pressure in the OB to get my hair rinsed.


Yep - that too! Not enough water pressure (or water, even) in the camper to get my hair really soaked ... let alone rinsed and the body washed, too! The CG water faucet still works on a really hot day ... but - oh man!! - the HEADACHE!! River or lake swimming rinses it well and puts all the good nutrients back in. This wild mop is never healthier than when I can swim in open water!!! Hey - Lady Di - yet another reason NOT to get out of the water!!!


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a suggestion, I use to do hair professionally, until I found my true love Truck Driver.

Shampoo opens your cuticle and conditioners closes it. If you shampoo not a lot of it is needed, rinse and put the conditioner and before you rinse combs through your hair in the shower with the water off of course this will make your hair much easier to comb through. Also let it sit on hair for a couple of minutes will soaping up then rinse everything all at once.

I hope this helps remember less is more. Most store shampoos lather a lot because that make people think it is working better. I do use Paul Mitchell Super Strong but with my license I can buy it a lot cheaper otherwise I would use store brands.

On the other note if your hair is dry and fizzy one thing I would truly recommend in Paul Mitchell Leave in Conditioner it is blue and you only need about a dime size of course that depends on the length it really works nice and it works great on dry scalp no more dandruff.

Alicia


----------



## 7036 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great suggestions, all!

When I am rough camping, I do the same as many of you. Wash on the morning that we are leaving and braid, ball cap, or bandanna until we get back home.

Unfortunately, my hair is of the baby fine variety rather than the thick and wild variety. So, I get a serious case of the greasies in a big hurry. However, I'm also very, very tangly, so I need conditioner in order to be able to get a comb through my mop. And, one of the major reasons that we got the TT is so we could take it, set up, leave the doggies in the A/C or heat, and go running around to see local attractions. If I'm going out in public, I MUST wash my hair! Way too yucky otherwise!









I already do (at home and in TT) the shampoo, rinse, condition hair, soap body, rinse all sequence. In fact, I slather on the conditioner at home and put a shower cap over it to keep it in place while I do all the rest. Works really great!









I guess the first thing I need to try is just cutting WAY back on the amount of shampoo that I'm using and see what happens. I thought about cutting it half and half with water in a squeezy bottle and using it that way. Harder to get too much.

I definitely like the idea of the more natural shampoo







, but unfortunately there isn't a Trader Joe's in my town (anyone from Trader Joe's reading this!?!) Maybe Meyer's has a shampoo like that. Or perhaps just some liquid castile soap...









Oh well, I guess that means I'll have to plan another camping trip really soon so I can try out my newfound knowledge regarding shampoo!









Thanks again!

Wendy, Eric, and the furkids Lacey and Chewie (Shelties)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I realize I'm not a woman (women's rv corner) but couldn't resist......you guys, or should I say, gals, actually shower and wash your hair while _camping_?

Just kidding........

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Hey - Lady Di - yet another reason NOT to get out of the water!!!


Yup, my hair looks DECENT while in the water. As soon as I have slept on it, Yikes!







I'd need more than a baseball cap.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

mswalt said:


> I realize I'm not a woman (women's rv corner) but couldn't resist......you guys, or should I say, gals, actually shower and wash your hair while _camping_?
> 
> Just kidding........
> 
> Mark


Actually I realized this was the women's corner but the topic title...I had to read it









Vote - baseball cap - Outbackers style - That is what I do.

Thor


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Hi Wendy,
> You are definately not the only one with this problem!! I tried so much stuff, I haven't had to buy any shampoo and conditioner all winter. The best remodey (sp) is to stay with your regular shampoo and conditioner, but use ALOT less! I also do the "navy shower", and do my washing in a different sequence than BTT ( before travel trailer) first step shampoo hair, rinse, 2 put conditioner in hair starting at the bottom of your hair, and then "flip" it up and use the ends of your hair to spread the conditioner into the scalp end of your hair, 3 soap up body, 4 rinse ALL. I really feel like my hair is better conditioned using this method too. The conditioner from the bottom up, NOT the "navy shower"!!
> hope this helps,
> Ember


Since i was femenized (or something) yesterday with the Scotch Egg Recipe question I would like to join in this conversation. My recommendation is to cut all of your hair off like my DW asked me to do last spring! problem solved







Now since she and everyone else likes it, its just an issue of having to keep it off.







get the razer out!
[/quote]

I have been giving a shorter NOT razor short hair style some thought.







Not just for Outbacking purposes, but long hair isn't really handy for landscaping either!! Like last fall...first day with the backpack leaf blower, spent some time getting my ponytail out of the intake!!!







Very glad the home owner wasn't home... not my most professional action!!
Sorry to disappoint, but no pics!!
[/quote]
LOL, im sorry. but im still laughing....







That must have SUCKED. oops, sorry again....








Are you sure there arnt any pictures. Neighbor kids, anyone, sombody must have had a camera THERE EVERYWHERE. Glad you got it out.
[/quote]
It's funny to me too NOW!!! But kinda scary at that moment!!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

What a great thread. I'm lucky I can go about 3-4 days without washing and it still looks good. I've only actually washed it once in the OB thus far. But our next trip is a week long trip to San Diego so I'm going to have to wash and blow dry.... should be interesting.

I do use a 2 in 1 for the ob though and also keep some Biolage leave in conditioner as well in the trailer as I have really thick hair.

Meredith


----------

